# Respected Friends, to buy a Router for Tikona with some special specifications



## Masooque (Nov 16, 2015)

Respected Friends,
Thanks in advance...
I'm a tikona user, they have changed my plan without my intimation. I'm not able to login from more than one device now.
my last plan enabled me to login from two devices.
Now, my query is... I want to purchase a wifi router (i sort-out D-link's three models DIR 600M N150, DIR 600L N150, DIR-615 300N).......... but i'm soo confuse.... here i write my needs plz help me to choose good one... D-link is not necessary..
Needs
1. able to work with tikona (or other cable network - don't need modem)
2. having usb port so i'm able to connect my dongle when i need
3. i have 3 bhk house... 
4. facility of mac cloning because tikona give access through mac registration.
5. *D-link DIR 600L N150 gives facility which I need strongly* (Device Management: Web UI, View Current  Upload/Download Bandwidth, View  Currently Connected Clients, View Web Browsing History Per Client,  Block/Unblock Client, Wireless Intrusion Alerts, Real-time Browsing  Records) *having these type of facility. I don't know all router give this facilities or not.*
6. *budget up to Rs. 2000/-
*7. all of my devices such as android phones, window based laptops should work
8. if possible 300Mbps speed..... other wise 150 Mbps is ok
9. Is all router support VPN or specific one? i want to do VPN too...

please please please help....... i'm very thankful to you......... 
Thanks again......

- - - Updated - - -

Plzzzzzzzz Answer Friends.......... i want to purchase it tomorrow........


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 17, 2015)

They have binded your access to one MAC id only.
To fix this you just need to use a router which can clone your computer's mac ID and then translate it to other devices with the help of NAT.
A basic router can do this as well.


----------



## Masooque (Nov 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> They have binded your access to one MAC id only.
> To fix this you just need to use a router which can clone your computer's mac ID and then translate it to other devices with the help of NAT.
> A basic router can do this as well.


Thanks a lot Hrishi Sir, Is there any tutorial available so i'm able to do this...... I have ZTE zxdsl 531B wifi router........ Am i able to this thing with this router? if anybody know any tutorial plzzzz help..... it is urgent.....
and thanks in advance and thanks a lot Hrishi again.....


----------

